# Bank Officials Spying On Your Social Media



## Ireland.1 (13 Mar 2014)

My BIL and his wife are in mortgage difficulties and can only pay the interest on their loan.

They were updated by an automated email that an individual was looking at their social media profile, nothing wrong with that.  This person however is dealing with their mortgage at their bank. 

What's is this persons motives when the above two have been more than truthful in their dealings with the bank?


----------



## ontour (13 Mar 2014)

Ireland.1 said:


> What's is this persons motives when the above two have been more than truthful in their dealings with the bank?



The 'less deserving' don't pay the bank and then post on social media about their new car or trip to Vegas.    Banks doing this is in the interest of those who are genuinely honest and engaged with their lender.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Mar 2014)

If their social media profile is publically viewable, I see no problem with the bank or anyone looking at it.


----------



## Time (13 Mar 2014)

Just make your profile private.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2014)

The phrase "hidden in plain sight" comes to mind.
If people insist on publishing stuff about themselves on the internet then I don't see how they can complain if internet users look at it...



Ireland.1 said:


> What's is this persons motives when the above two have been more than truthful in their dealings with the bank?


Ask them?


----------



## mrbea (14 Mar 2014)

Ireland.1 said:


> They were updated by an automated email that an individual was looking at their social media profile, nothing wrong with that. This person however is dealing with their mortgage at their bank.


 Was facebook the social media concerned?  If so, how did they find the identity (by automated mail) of who was looking at their page?  As far as I know you cannot discover the identities of individuals who look at your page on facebook if its a public setting.  You can stop them looking at it yes, but if people can view it you cannot discover WHO they are afaik.


----------



## Time (14 Mar 2014)

Unless they are following it.


----------



## Matthew Moore (14 Mar 2014)

LinkedIn will tell you who was viewing your profile. So will others like swing4ireland!


----------



## Time (14 Mar 2014)

Lol!


----------



## RainyDay (14 Mar 2014)

pat2 said:


> So will others like swing4ireland!


It brings a whole new perspective to getting screwed by your bank.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Mar 2014)

Except in that case it's the house keys rather than the car keys that go into the pot...


----------



## Sunny (14 Mar 2014)

ClubMan said:


> The phrase "hidden in plain sight" comes to mind.
> If people insist on publishing stuff about themselves on the internet then I don't see how they can complain if internet users look at it...
> 
> 
> Ask them?



Fully agree. People who post stuff about themselves online can't then complain about people looking at it.


----------



## Sunny (14 Mar 2014)

pat2 said:


> LinkedIn will tell you who was viewing your profile. So will others like swing4ireland!



Are you serious? 

They never mentioned that.


----------



## sebadoh (17 Mar 2014)

Sunny said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> They never mentioned that.



Linkedin do allow you to see who has viewed your profile. It maybe only premium members who have the facility now


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Mar 2014)

sebadoh said:


> Linkedin do allow you to see who has viewed your profile. It maybe only premium members who have the facility now



Perhaps it wasn't Linkedin that Sunny was referring to


----------



## itsallwrong (8 Apr 2014)

From the banks point of view - serious amount of spoofers out there, that write great works of fiction on their financial means forms.  
Who can blame them for making an effort to validate a persons claims.
Many have not been more than truthful in their dealings with the bank.

From the customer, why is this a concern? You put your life on the internet, someone looked at it.  
Change the settings !!


----------

